# I'd like to Pass the Cheese, Not Cut It!



## smokin218r (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm wanting to smoke some cheese quick for Christmas baskets.
Seems like everyone likes to let it mellow for 4-6 weeks.
Any suggestions if you want to eat it sooner?
Smoke times and temps?
Planning on cold smoking.
Any info is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## muddydogs (Dec 20, 2017)

We don't necessarily like to let it mellow for 4 weeks but that is what it takes to get goooood smoked cheese.

If you do a light smoke for a couple hours you will probably have a nice smokey surface layer that will be fine to eat right away but past the surface layer there will be very little if any smoke flavor. Letting the cheese set for a few weeks vac sealed gives the heavy concentration of smoke on the outside of the cheese time to permeate the whole block thus evening out the flavor and mellowing it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 20, 2017)

Search MR T. I believe he has a tutorial on how to smoke cheese and eat it the same day. If I have his screen name wrong someone please correct me. 

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Dec 20, 2017)

Maybe go ahead and smoke it, and tell them to give it time to rest.

I haven't tried smoking cheese yet but now in the cool weather I want to give it a try.


----------



## smokin218r (Dec 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------

